# which folding bike is it...



## Kirstie (12 Sep 2008)

...that looks like it's made of lattice work? mostly along the top tube - it looks like a series of parallelograms joined together. I'm only asking because I think I'm in the market for a folder and that one definitely looks the coolest. And cool is all I care about (no I'm not that shallow, I'm really just interested in what bike it is)...

Actually, it might not be a folder, but it looks the same shape as a brompton ie v small wheels but full size frame. I saw someone riding one near rugby once and I thought it looked fantastic.

Can anyone help?


----------



## domtyler (12 Sep 2008)

That'll be the Pashley Moulton. Not cheap, it was one that I looked into for my missus, they come in pink as well!


----------



## velocidad (12 Sep 2008)

think it will be a moulton space frame. as far as i know they don't fold but do separate into two. very nice they are too!

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> That'll be the Pashley Moulton. Not cheap, it was one that I looked into for my missus, they come in pink as well!



Nice pink one in Cycle Surgery Spitalfields branch in the City. £2k mark, I think. Not really a folder, as the frame has to be dismantled and the bike separates in two. I think. Moulton's only really for those with serious money.


----------



## Kirstie (12 Sep 2008)

Yes it is a Pashley Moulton - thanks. It will be bought on the bike to work scheme, so might be OK to get the entry level model. I want a folder for cycle and train-ing it to work, so maybe this isn't the right bike anyway.


----------



## palinurus (12 Sep 2008)

Some Moultons are separable- it's an option when you order and for the Pashley ones it'll cost an extra £100 or so. Perhaps useful for putting in a car boot or for air travel but they don't offer the sort of practical fold needed for regular commuting using trains (I've sort of wanted one myself for some time but it's a fair way down the queue at the moment)


----------



## Amanda P (12 Sep 2008)

Very, very nice bikes. I have one. Not foldable, but stowable in a suitcase a bit like an airnimal.

Not so very pricey if you keep your eyes open secondhand, but they don't come up every day.

And by the way, there are Pashley Moultons and there are Alex Moulton Moultons. Not quite the same, but Pashleys are not so expensive.

And here's mine...


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Sep 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Very, very nice bikes. I have one. Not foldable, but stowable in a suitcase a bit like an airnimal.
> 
> Not so very pricey if you keep your eyes open secondhand, but they don't come up every day.
> 
> ...



Nice. Not sure I would go for one given the funding (would like an Airnimal Chameleon) but they are technical achievements bordering on the artistic IMO.


----------



## Kirstie (12 Sep 2008)

Very nice. The one I saw when I was out was that blue colour. I think it's stunning.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2008)

They are beautiful but not foldable in the way that you want. Apart from the obvious Brompton (which is lovely - I think mine may be one of the best things I have ever bought), there are some even better (and more expensive) folder like Birdy - which I would have got if I had actually chosen a folding bike, and with no regard to cost - or less expensive like Dahon. Now I don't think the Dahon's have the design class of the Brompton, but they do make some nice models.


----------



## Origamist (13 Sep 2008)

Here's my old Birdy:







And a £6K Moulton Double Pylon I would like to own:


----------



## Amanda P (13 Sep 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Very nice. The one I saw when I was out was that blue colour. I think it's stunning.



Well as it can't have been mine (I haven't been near Rugby in years), I'm shocked to find someone else has one like it.

I'll have to get it re-painted now...


----------



## rootes (18 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> That'll be the Pashley Moulton. Not cheap, it was one that I looked into for my missus, they come in pink as well!



cheaper than an actual moulton though - the pashley ones are the cheaper version!


----------

